# Early salt pricing



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Anybody heard any early salt pricing? I heard its come down to around $45. a ton.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

That would be great. I know our town has locked in on $39 per ton. I called yesterday and they did not have prices out yet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Holy crapola...........not on this side of the state.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Holy crapola...........not on this side of the state.


American rock salt, Quotes came in mail. $65.25 pickup - 74.45 delivered, Aboot $2.00 lower than last season.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

FredG said:


> American rock salt, Quotes came in mail. $65.25 pickup - 74.45 delivered, Aboot $2.00 lower than last season.


My bad, We payed $78.00 last season.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

How come I had to quote Mark? Just wanted to reply.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> How come I had to quote Mark? Just wanted to reply.


I'd prefer you "like" me, not quote me. It gives a certain sasquatch a level of insecurity.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I thought it sounded too good to be true but thats what I heard. Maybe thats the summer price and the first of september it goes back up.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> How come I had to quote Mark? Just wanted to reply.


If you watched the extremely informative ewetube video you'd understand.....



Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd prefer you "like" me, not quote me. It gives a certain sasquatch a level of insecurity.


I see your ego is in full bloom......... which makes for a blooming idiot....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Very witty.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Pretty much giving salt away this year


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Nothing in ct as of today. I been watching for bids for towns. Than I add $11 per ton to there price. New haven yards are full and sitting in the harbor are 4 barges full of salt!! Not sure we're they are putting it


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

We got a price list from our supplier a couple weeks ago $42 a ton direct ship. $59 for pickup at their location. Crazy how low the prices are this year


----------



## Sugar1981 (Oct 8, 2016)

What's a good mark up price on salt


----------

